

TweetLater.com - set up auto-responses when people follow you? - swombat
http://www.tweetlater.com/

======
swombat
"Send automated thank you notes to new followers"

"Schedule tweets"

etc..

Is automated tweeting spam? I'm curious what other people's opinions are on
the topic....

~~~
ivanstojic
I believe that tweeting is a form of short, instant communication that it
should, due to it's nature and form be current, direct and personal.

It certainly doesn't make sense to set up a tweet for Christmas today and have
it fire off automatically. I either remember to tweet it later, or not. If
not, I'm sure no harm's been done, and if I do, so much better for me and my
christian followers.

I tweet sparingly, when I have something to say. I believe that's the whole
point.

------
jwesley
Automated DMs are wack. Most of the ones I get are not spammy, but the
impersonal nature just makes it tacky and self serving. The people doing it
think they are helping themselves with word-of-mouth by appearing interested
in new followers, but when people realize the message is automated it has the
opposite effect.

------
tiffani
Definitely not a fan of automated tweeting. The first time I saw somebody
using this, they thanked 7 people in a row for following them and it was like,
"WTH?!" And as more followers came in, that's how it was. I unfollowed them
ultimately.

